# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  كشخة العيد كلها عندي:جلابيات -فساتين -قمصان فكتوريه- ستراتشات -شيفونات ....

## fatentus

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم و مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل ..

السموحه من زبوناتي الغاليات الي تاخرت عليهن وااايد هالمره ...

بس ان شاء الله جديدي راح يعيبكم ...


عرض اليوم عباره عن جلابيات و فساتين و ستراتشات و شيفونات و قمصان فكتوريه ...و ترقبوا جديدي حق بنوتاتكم الحلوات ان شااء الله ...
الدفع سلم واستلم و 
االحجز عندي يوم واحد بس و تاكيد الحجز يكون من خلال تحويل رصيد 20 درهم و يتم خصم المبلغ من اجمالي قيمة الطلبيه ...

الي ما تحول الرصيد تسمحلي لاني ما راح اعتمد طلبيتها ...

الي تبي تطلب تطرش رساله خاصه فيها بياناتها كامله غالياتي +ارقام الموديلات االمطلوبه اواسم الموديل ....
الي تبي تشوف باقي بضاعتي و عروضي تتفضل لملفي الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=194

بالنسبه لاسعاري انا اشوفها رخيصة مقارنة بالسوق و مقارنة بالخامات و الديزاينات المعروضه ..

و ما ابي وحده تتفلسف و تقول غالي ..الي ما يعيبها المعروض و ما تعيبها الاسعار تشتري من غيري و هلكلام طبعا موجه لفئه معينه موب حق الكل ..


اول شي راح ابدا ويا الجلابيات بسم الله :





*موديل اليسا 
هالموديل ممكن تعتبرينه جلابيه او فستان .. اللون بيج على قولد عباره عن قطعتين وياه جاكيت ممكن تبطلينها او تلبسينها براحتج ... فري سايز تناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج ...
مخمل + شيفون عالطبيعه واايد احلى من الصوره 

السعر جاهوه للبيع ب 350 

**
تم البيع الحمد لله**





موديل الجريئه 
جلابيه ستراتش لونها رويان و غاوي فيها اضافة قطعة مزرايه رووعه عالكمام ..قصتها بعد جدااا مميزه ..
الجلابيه فري سايز تنفع لكل المقاسات فيها حزام للتحكم بالوسع ..

جاهزه للبيع ب 300 بس 



تم البيع الحمد لله



جلابية نفاس البنكيه ...لونها بيبي بنك تتميز بنعومتها القياس يناسب السمول و الميديوم ...طولها تقربيا 59 

حابه ابيعها جاهزه ب 180 بس يااا بلاااش ..اغتنموا الفرصه يا الحوامل 




جلابية نفاس المارونيه 
قياسها فري سايز تنفع السمول و الميديوم و اللارج فيها جزام للتحكم بالوسع 

حابه ابيعها ب 180 بس ..فرصه ما تتفوت يا حوامل و نافسات 


تم البيع الحمد لله




الجلابيه الخضراء النميريه ..
عباره عن شيفون مبطن يعني ما تحتاين بطانه تحتها ...وااايد مريحه عاللبس و نعووومه عليها دنتال اسود ..قصتها كلوش 
فري سايز تلبس سمول و ميديوم و لارج ..جاهزه للبيع : ب 230 درهم 









جلابيه شيفون قطعتها روووعه و لونها مميز جدااا هاي نك فيها زم و الاكامام بعد مزمومه بطريقة مميزه ..

فري سايز ..جاهزه للبيع ب 150 







جلابية الشيفون المزمومه الملونه فري سايز مريحه عاللبس و تنفعج بليالي رمضان و يمعة الحريم 

جاهزه للبيع ب 150 درهم





الجلابيه المخططه البرتقاليه 

فري سايز عباره عن شيفون و دنتال مريحه و خفيفه و اكيد بتنفعج في ليالي رمضان 
جاهزه للبيع ب 140 درهم بس 




فستان نانسي ستراتش اخضر روووعه عاللبس فيه ليس ترتر بني عاللبس رهيب و يحلي الجسم وااايد السعر بعد الخصم 240 درهم بس ..

فري سايز يناسب مالسمول لين اللارج





*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## fatentus

الجلابيه المخططه الخضراء ... خفيفه و مريحه عاللبس فري سايز ..جاهزه للبيع ب 140 درهم فقط لا غير 




جلابية السلسله الزرقاء و فوشي .. شيفون لونها روووعه و قطعتها مميزه جدااا فري سايز جاهزه للبيع ب 150 درهم 






جلابيه قصتها روووعه عاللبس ...لونها مميز و عالطبيعه وااااااايد ارقى من الصور .. الي بتاخذها اكيد الكل بيسالها عنها .. مخمل و شيفون 
فري سايز تناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج ... جاهزه للبيع ب 400









جلابية الساتان النمري الحمراء .. لونها روووعه عالطبيعه و بعد البروشات الي عليها لونها روووعه و شغلها اصلي ..

فري سايز جاهزه للبيع ب 170 درهم بس ...فرصه ما تتعوض يا بناات 






الجلابيه الزرقاء بشغل ابيض ..وااايد نعومه و خامتها مريحه و بارده .. عباره عن كريب ساتان ..القياس يناسب سمول و ميديوم ..
ابي ابيعها ب 150 فقط لااغير 












جلابية الفخامة و الاناقه : ستراتش فيها درجتين من الاخضر .. رووووعه عالطبيعه من ناحية اللون و من ناحية القصه ... تظهر الجسم مرتب و مخصر ..

القياس فري سايز تلبس سمول و ميديوم و لارج بس بشرط ما تكون الي بتلبسها واايد ملياانه ...

ابيها جاهزه للبيع ب 350 درهم عليها دنتال و كريستال اصلي ...






تم البيع الحمد لله









ممكن تعتبيرنها جلابيه او فستان .. جدااا فخمه و راقيه عاللبس القصه كلوووش و تنفع حق الضعاف و حق الحوامل بعد

فري سايز : سمول و ميديوم و لارج ... اللون ذهبي جداااا رااقي 
جاهزه للبيع ب 350 درهم الصدر دنتال و متروووس كريستال ....



تم البيع الحمد لله








جلابية الستراتش السلفر ...و ممكن تعتبرينه فستان ستراتش ... القصه كلوش و فيه بروشات شغل يد من جدام و من وراء .. البروشات جدااا مميزه و مكلفه صراحه 

فري سايز ... تناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج

جاهزه للبيع ب 300 درهم

----------


## fatentus

جلابيه ستراتش اخضر فسدقي قصتها رهههيبه عاللبس ....فري سايز تلبس سمول و ميديوم ...حابه ابيعها جاهزه ب 200 درهم بس 




جلابية المخمل و الشيفون الازرق جداااا راقيه عالطبيعه و احلى مالتصوير بواااايد ....فيها بروش حلوو و مميز جداااا و القصه تعطيج فخامه و تنفع حق اول يوم عيد ...

فري سايز تناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج ابغي ابيعها ب 400 درهم





هالصوره لتوضيح الموديل و القصه بس .. لان الازرق ما ضبط في التصوير 








جلابية ساتان خضراء خفيفه مع شغل شرات الكروشيه باليد ...فري سايز تلبس سمول و ميديوم ..جاهزه للبيع ب 100 درهم بس ...







جلابيه ساتان فوشيه عالطبيعه احلى و عليها شغل يد حلو و مرتب عالصدر ..اكيد بتنفعج فليالي رمضان ...تنفع السمول و الميديوم ...جاهزه للبيع ب 100 درهم بس ..
بنات هالجلابيات ببيعها بدووون ربح يعني براس المال ..








جلابية الساتان البي بي بنك مع دنتال و تور سلفر ... فيهاا وااايد شغل تنفع ..عالطبيعه وااايد احلى و ارقى 
تلبس سمول و ميديوم 

ببيعها جاهزه للبيع ب 220 درهم بس يعني باقل من سعر التكلفه لو حسبتوا الخام و الدنتال و التور و شغل اليد ....





جلابية التايغر الابيض و اسود ...واايد حلوه عاللبس و راقيه عليها ورود سوداء مميزه و كريستال بس مو مبين في التصوير ...
تنفع السمول و الميديوم 
جاهزه للبيع ب 300 بس .. سعر التصفيه يا بنات 


تم البيع الحمد لله









جلابية التايغر الرمادي : عندي جلابيه من هالموديل جاهزه للبيع بس لون القطعة الي فوق شويه اغمج : يعني على رمادي اغمق شوي : فري سايز تناسب من سمول لين لارج : جاهزه للبيع ب 450 درهم بس 



تم البيع الحمد لله 







جلابية الشيفون البنفسجي مع الضفاير و الكريستال 
قصتها مميزه عاللبس و راقيه جدااا فري سايز بس المعصم فيها شوي صغير يعني الي ايدها ملينه و مربربه لا تطلبها حبيباتي 

ببيعها جاهزه ب 320 يا بلاااش مقارنة بشغل اليد الي عليها

----------


## fatentus

جلابية تور بيج على قولد و عليها دنتال اسود وااايد متعوب عليها و فيها واااايد شغل تناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج ... ابغي ابيعها جاهزه ب 250 درهم اقل من سعر التكلفه 





جلابية التور الاازرق و دنتال اسود ... وااايد فيها شغل ووايد رااقيه عاللبس فيها طبقااات و مميزه جدااا 
فري سايز تناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج ابغي ابيعها جاهزه للبيع ب 280سعر التصفيه يا بنات





جلابية الستراتش الرمادي و الزيبرا ابيض و رمادي فري سايز ..جاهزه للبيع ب 160 سعر التصفيه 




جلابية ستراتش زرقاء فيها قصه من جدام و من وراء فري سايز بسوي عليها تصفيه ب 220 بس 






جلابيه شكل المغربي خفيفه ستراتش حلووه عاللبس تناسب السمول و الميديوم جاهزه للبيع ب 130 درهم




تم البيع الحمد لله 




الحين دور الفساتين غالياااتي .. تابععو عروضي 



فستان ستراتش فوشي مع دنتال و كريستال فري سايز يناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج سعر التصفيه :250 درهم





فستان حرير اخضر غاوي قصته كلوش عليها دنتال اسود وورده مميزه جدااا فري سايز يناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج فيه حزام للتحكم بالوسع .. جاهز للبيع ب 200 درهم .. تقدرين تلبسينه في العيد ..



تم البيع الحمد لله




فستان ستراتش بنفسجي قصته روووعه تخصر الجسم و ترتبه فيه شرات الحزام كريستال تحت الصدر جاهز للبيع ب 200 فري سايز يناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج 





تم البيع الحمد لله







فستان مخمل و دنتال القطعه لونها روووعه و القصة قصة السمجه وايد تخصر الجسم و ترتبه فيه حزام منفصل تقدرينه تركبينه او تستغنين عنه فري سايز يناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج جاهز للبيع ب 250 درهم له ذيل من وراء 


مع العلم ان هالفساتين كلها تفصيل مشغل يعني موب جاهزه مالمصانع يا اغاالياات 








دريس شيفون قصته روووعه كسرات حلوه و انيقه عالجوانب .. اللون الازرق سماوي مع حاشية دنتال ..ممكن تلبسينه مع حزام او بدون .. فري سايز يلبس سمول و ميديوم و لارج جاهز للبيه ب 180 درهم

----------


## fatentus

دريس شيفون اخضر و بني نفس قصة الفستان الي فوقه ..جدااا مميز و كشخه ..فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 180 ..الي بتختار هالموديل يا الغاليات يا ريت تحدد اللون ..





دريس حرير برنز فاتح على ذهبي فري سايز .. يناسب السمول و ميديوم و لارج ...جاهز للبيه ب 200 درهم عليها شغل يد دنتال و خرز ذهبي 


*

تم البيع الحمدلله*





دريس شيفون كلوش روووعه فيها تدرجات السماوي شغله كله لولو و روووعه عاللبس .. فري سايز يناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج جاهز للبيع ب 200 درهم بس 




 تم البيع الحمد لله



دريس شيفون مشجر كلوش مشتراي ب 210 يناسب اللارج و الاكس لارج عليه ستكر السعر من وراء .. ببيعه جاهز ب 150 طبعا يديد و للتنبيه ترا ما فيه واايد طووول يعني الي طوله فوق ال58 لا تطلبه خواتي



دريس دنتال بيج مع حزام شيفون احمر قصته حلوه فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 150 درهم بس ارخص من سعر اللسوق يا الغاليات 




 تم البيع الحمد لله





دريس دنتال كاامل له بطانته ستراتش فري سايز يناسب سمول و ميديوم و لارج ممكن تحطليه حزام صغير حلو صوب الخصر و يطلع رووعه : ممكن تحطين لوون الحزام بحسب لبسج جاهز للبيع ب 200 درهم 





فستان قصة السمجه واايد روووعه مخمل بيج على قولد مطبع منه فيه مع شيفون عالصدر و الذيل .. فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 240 درهم ...و اعيد و اقول الفساتين تفصيل موب جاهزهات من مصانع عيمان



 تم البيع الحمد لله







فستان قصة السمكه مخمل مطبع منه فيه مع شغل عالبطن باليد كله خرز و فصوص مكس شغله كله اصلي 
فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 330 







فستان مخمل تايغر بني مع احمر روووعه عاللبس يخصر الجسم و ينحفه فيه شغل يد اصلي مرتب و مميز جدااا ... فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 330 درهم

----------


## fatentus

فستان روماني ستراتش بنفسجي حلوو و مميز جدااا يناسب سمول و ميديوم جاهز للبيع ب 240 درهم الشغل الي عليها كله كريستال اصلي مميز جدااا 



تم البيع الحمد لله 








دريس حرير بنفسجي بااارد قصته كلوش و فيه حزام للتحكل بالوسع فري سايز يلبس لين اللارج جاهز للبيع ب 160 درهم 




 تم البيع الحمد لله 









بدله دنتال روووعه من 3 قطع تنوره طبقات خفيفه مميزه جدااا مع بدي ستراتش و مثل الجاكيت ... اللون رووعه فري سايز يلبس لين الارج جاهزه للبيع ب 270 درهم




تم البيع الحمد لله


الحين دور الستراتشات الحلوه و المميزه بالوانها و موديلاتها و باسعارها المناااسبه جدااا 



جلابية ستراتش فري سايز مع العلم ان فيهن وسع يعني عادي يلبسن لين الارج ..اللون الاسود مع الحاشية الخضراء 




تم البيع الحمد لله كل الكميه من هالموديل خلصت





الجلابيه الستراتش السوداء بحاشيه تايغر .. 


تم بيع جميع القطع من هالموديل الحمد لله



جلابيه ستراتش بكم واحد بحريني و من الصوب الثاني بدون كم تقدرين تلبسين تحتها بدي كم طويل ستراتش اسود او سكن كالر ...او ممكن تلبسين بدي كم طويل دنتال اما اسود او سكن كالر ...
هالموديل يتوفر منه لونين موضحين في الصوره تحت : واحد على اخضر و الثاني على اورنج ..




جلابية الكم واحد وسيع اللون البني و برنز 





جلابية الكم واحد بحريني وسيع اللون الرمادي 

هالموديل فري سايز ز سعره موحد الحبه ب : 100 درهم 




جلابية الغجريه ستراتش و قطعتها مميزه و بارده ..كمها طويل .. فيها حركة كركش عالجنب .. فري سايز و فيها وسع تلبس لين الاكس لارج ..




تم بيع الكميه كامله من هاللون الحمد لله




جلابية ستراتش اورنج على تايغر كم طويل تلبس لين الاكس لارج 
السعر موحد لهالموديل ب 135 درهم 




تم بيع جميع القطع من هالموديل و عهاللون الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

دريس ستراتش لونه بني و مخطط واايد روووعه عاللبس و مريح له حزام ستراتش بعد



دريس ستراتش مع تايغر له حزام و رووعه عاللبس 



دريس ستراتش تايغر رمادي مع حزام رووعه عاللبس ...

هالموديل فري سايز و يلبس لين اللارج ...و ووااايد حلو عاللبس .. للبيع ب 130 درهم





دريس ستراتش القطعه رووووعه و الوانها احلى فيه حزام ستراتش يتوفر بلونين مثل ما موضح في الصوره ... فري سايز السعر 130 درهم




دريس اسود مع دنتال قصته وااايد رووعه عاللبس يتوفر عندي بلونين اسود و احمر فري سايز الرجاء تحديد اللون عند الطلب 

هالموديل سعره 160 درهم







دريس الستراتش الازرق الzigzag 
هالدريس عالطبيعه رووووعه .. قصته جدااا مميزه و احلى مالصور بواااايد ...فيه حركه متداخله على طووول ادريس ....عالجسم صدق صدق رهيب 
متوفر ب 3 الوان موجودين تحت بالصوره : سعر الدريس : 170 درهم بس يا بنات لا يطوفكن








دريس الترتر : رههههيب عاللبس و عالموضه جدااا جدااا مميز يتوفر ب3 الوان فري سايز ببيعه الواحد ب 170 درهم يااا بلاااش يا الغاااليااات 










دريس الدنتال عالظهر : بعد هالفستااان مميز و رااااائع جداااااا و عالطبيعه و عاللبس احلى و ارقى يتوفر بلونين فري سايز و ابغي ابيع الواحد ب 190 درهم ..



دريس الستراتش التايغر بنقشه كبيره مميز و حلووو جداااا و الاحلى الحزام الي يخليه ارقى فري سايز للبيع ب 170 درهم 




دري الستراتش بحزام اسود بنفشة التايغر الصغيره 

بعد حلو وومميز و راقي عاللبس ..جاهز للبيع ب 170 يا حلوات


*
تااابعوا الصفحه الثانيه غالياااتي فيهااا صور و عروووض حلوووه*

----------


## fatentus

بكمل باجر حبيباتي ان شاء لله

----------


## fatentus

دريس الدنتال كامل مع حزام ساتان مميز و حلو و راقي فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 180 درهم 




دريس الستراتش المكسر كااامل : عالطبيعه الدريس كله كسرات مرتبه و انيييقه جداااا بس عالتصوير ما وضحت وااايد : يحلي الجسم و يخصره 



صورة لتوضيح الكسررات اكثر و لو انها عالطبيعه احلى و ارقي : فري سايز للبيع ب 150 درهم حبيبااتي 





دريس الترتر عالجتوف : عالطبيعه رهههيب و قصته فضضيعه بعد فيه حركة زم و كسرااات حلوه و مميزه جدااا فري سايز يتوفر عندي ب 3الوان .. جاهز للبيه ب 190 درهم






]دريس شيفون حلو و نقشته نعووومه اللون على بنك فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 100 درهم فقط لااا غير يا حلواااات 







دريس شيفون مورد و نقشته نااعمه و رااقيه فري سايز لونه ابيض جاهز للبيع ب 100 درهم بس ..




دريس شيفون مع ستراتش و يي وياه حزام حلو و خفيف و رااقي عاللبس و بيخصرج و يحلي جسمج فري سايز يلبس لين اللارج : جاهز للبيع ب 100 درهم و متوفره حبه وحده بس 


الحين دور الدريسات القصيره ...








دريس قصير روبرتو كافالي فري سايز يلبس لين االارج روووعه عاللبس ب 85 متوفره حبه وحده بسس




دريس شيفون ياي مع ىتور عالصدر على بنك ينفع للسمول و الميديوم جاهز للبيع ب 55 بس يا حلوااات 





دريس شيوفن مع تور عالصدر لونه على اورنج ينفع للسمول و الميديوم جاهز للبيع ب 55 بس حبيباااتي




تم البيع الحمد لله




دريس ستراتش مخطط بلونين روووعه عاللبس متوفر اللون الاسود مع الفوشي و الثاني بنفسجي مع اسود بس في التصوير طلع ازرق
فري سايز يلبس لين اللارج للبيع 65 درهم




دريس قصير فري سايز ستراتش و الاكامام شيفون : قصته روووعه و انيقه جدااااا / فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 75 درهم متوفر عندي بلونين

----------


## fatentus

دريس الدنتالالقصير و الحزام الاسود اللون تركوااز فري سايز جاهز للبيع ب 75 درهم

دريس قصير قصته حلووه و مميزه فري ساي جاهز للبيع ب 75 درهم


اااخر شي بعرضه لكم اليوم هي القمصان الفكتوريه .. القمصان عالطبيعه رووووعه و مميزه جدااا و تناسب التنانير و البناطلين الهاي ويست و اللو ويست بعد ....

القمصاان نااعمه جدااااا و كشخه صراحه بس التصوير وااايد ضالمنها غير اني طلعتها من الاجياس و صورت على طووول لا ما كويتهااا .... القياسات المتوفره عندي هي ميديوم و لارج و اكس لارج و للتنويه ...: المديوم تنفع للسمول و الميديوم

و اللارج تناسب المسدسوم اللارج 

و الاكس لارج تناسب الارج و الاكس لارج ... يعني المتينه وااايد لا تطلب بليز حبيباااتي : 

القمصان بعضها نص كم و بعضها بكم طويل .....

السعر موحد 85 درهم باستثناء موديل واحد ب 90














موديل رقم 1 : يتوفر عندي بلونين هاللون و الاسود و العالطبيعه احللى 







رقم 2 اللون ابيض بس : ب 90 يناسب الميديوم و اللارج متوفر حبتين بس الحق ما تلحق 




رقم 3 




رقم 4 حبه وحده بس من هالمويدل



تم البيع الحمد لله







رقم5 هالموديل حبه وحده بس تناسب الاكس سمول و سمول بس 







رقم 7 يتوفر عندي بلونين 



رقم 8 تم البيع الحمد لله




رقم 9 تتوفر منه حبه وحده بس تناسب الميديوم و اللارج 




رقم 10 موديل التور و اللولو عالكتف يتوفر ب 3 الوان

----------


## fatentus

رقم 11 : موديل التور المنقط يتوفر ب 4 الوان






رقم 12 يتوفر ب 3الوان

----------


## fatentus

خلصت موضوعي الحمد لله و الي فخاطرها شي تطلب بسرعه لان الكميه محدوده و اغلب الموديلات متوفر منها حبه او حبتين بس .. الاولويه للي تتطرش رساله واااضحه فيها طلبيتها و بياناتها كامله و تحول رصيد عربون على رقمي لضمان الجديه

و السموحه منكن حبيبااتي

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## بنتـ DXB

آلـلـهـم بـلغـنـا لـيـلـة الـقـدر♥

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## تلعة الجيد

ربي يوفقج

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

> آلـلـهـم بـلغـنـا لـيـلـة الـقـدر♥


\



اللهم اامين 
مشكوره عالمرور الغلا

----------


## fatentus

> ربي يوفقج



وياج ان شاء الله اختي

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

س بحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم

----------


## fatentus

ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية صالحة معاافاة

----------


## fatentus

ربي ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله و ان كان في الارض فاخرجه

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

ماااشاااء الله لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش االعظيم

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## fatentus

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## fatentus

ااااااااااااااااااااااااابب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## fatentus

اااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان لله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp

----------


## Ms.fashion53

روعه بتوفيج ^^

----------


## munamoor

So Nice

----------


## fatentus

شاكره مروكن حبيبااتي بارك الله فيكن

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## M i n n i e

موفقه ،،،

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## موزه السويدي

*رفـــــــــــــــــ up ــــــــــــــــــــع

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب*

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك*

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## fatentus

الله اكبر

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

محمد رسول الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## M i n n i e

موفقه ،،،

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر اله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

مااااشاااء الله 

لا اله الا الله 

و الله اكبر

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## fatentus

ماااشاااء الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

سبحان الله لعظيم

----------


## fatentus

اللهم اغفرلي و لوالدي

----------


## fatentus

الله اكبر

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

ماااشااء الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية صالحة معافاه

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله رب العاالمين

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك لاله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووفقة حبيبتي

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

مااشااء الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله 

محمد رسول الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله رب العاالمين

----------


## fatentus

ماااشاااء الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## fatentus

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppp


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppp ppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp



uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله رب العاالمين

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله العظيم و اتوب اليه

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية صالحة معافاة

----------


## fatentus

ماااشاااء الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

اللهم اغفرلي و لوالدي

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله العظيم و أتوب اليه

----------


## fatentus

ماااشاااء الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده. لا. شريك له

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

اللهم اغفرلي و لوالدي

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله و ان كان في الارض فاخرجه

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمدلله

----------


## rosycheeks

حلوات ماشاء الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## alashe

سلام عليكم 

موفقة

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## fatentus

> حلوات ماشاء الله




هذا من ذوقج غلاييه 
مشكووره

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

الله اكبر

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## Ms.fashion53

بالتوفيج حبوبه

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

ماشاء الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده


سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم ان في تدبيرك مايغني عن الحيل , وفي كرمك ماهم فوق الأمل
وفي حلمك مايسد الخلل ,وفي عفوك مايمحو الزلل
اللهم فبقوة تدبيرك وعظيم عفوك وسعة حلمك وفيض كرمك
اسألك ان تديرني بأحسن التدابير وتلطف بي وتنجيني مما يخيفني
ويهمني
اللهم لا أضام وانت حسبي ولا أفتقر وأنت ربي ,
فأصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني الى نفسي
طرفة عين ولا حول ولاقوة الابك
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## ثمايل

بالتوفيج اختى

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## اصداف

ابا جلابيات حق لعيد اذا بتنزلين شي يديد طرشيلي ع الخاص بلييييز

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPP

----------


## المتميزة 1

موفقة

----------


## ثمايل

بالتوفيج

----------


## asma55

روووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## fatentus

شاكره مروركن الغاليات

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا اله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuup

----------


## Ms.fashion53

بتوفيج حبوبه^_^

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

سبجان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية صالحة معافاة

----------


## alashe

سلام عليكم 

موفقة

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله 

محمد رسول الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله 

لا اله الا الله 

و الله اكبر

----------


## fatentus

ماا شاء الله

لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

مااااشاء الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUPPPPP

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله العظيم و اتوب اليه

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## L O L O

موووووفقه غلايه

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

> موووووفقه غلايه




مشكووره وياج اختي

----------


## fbi_73ifa

غاويات ^.^
تسلمين فديتج

----------


## fatentus

مااشاااء الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

سبحانالله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## الجـــوري@

موفقه

----------


## fatentus

> موفقه




مشكوووره وياج الغلاا

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUPPP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUPPP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPP

----------


## fatentus

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPP

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuupp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله

----------


## fatentus

لا اله الا الله

----------


## fatentus

استغفر الله

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppp

----------


## fatentus

الحمد لله ربا العالمين

----------


## ام زايد21

جلابيه بكم واحد بحرينى شو السايز فديتج والالوان

----------


## ام زايد21

الموديل اللى بكم واحد بحرينى شو الوانه وقياساته الغاليه

----------

